# How tight should a prong collar be?



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I fitted Axel with one last night and am having a hard time telling if it's to tight. It is tight enough that I can't seem to rotate it myself...but after a few minutes of wear it starts to rotate downward on its own. 

It's just kind of hard to tell when our dogs have such thick fur.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

it should be high and tight on the neck..a small amount of slack in the chain would be ok but it should not be able to move freely.

thats how i fit mine..


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Then I guess I have it fit about right then. I saw a few videos on a google search and the lady said it should be lose and only get tight when pulled.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Fitting a prong collar.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes i saw that, it's just kinda hard to tell how tight it is.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

It should be fitted and up high on the neck, almost behind the ears. If it fits correctly it really doesn't take much of a pull at all for a correction.


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm


----------

